# Schlitz Beer



## cohiba (Jul 30, 2013)

I know, I know....Schlitz Beer??!!  NOT THE MALT LIQUOR BUT THE ORIGINAL.

A couple of nights ago I was in my favorite "beer joint" looking over the menu of 200+different beers and spied...Schlitz.

Wow...back to the late 60's when I was a kid.  Well, my great uncle drank Schlitz and I remember him giving me a few swigs at the tender age of 6 or 7.  Yuck!!!

2013...50 years of age.  Wow, what a difference!!!  I like, I like!!!  Not the malt, the original.

After trying a gazillion microbrews and a few dozen foreign beers, I really like this beer.

They're using a picture of '68 Playboy Playmate (the late) Cynthia Myers on their "60's forumla" advertisement.

Give it a try....man, it goes well with ribs..both beef and pork.

Original Schlitz, my go to beer...especially with the upcoming NFL season.

Houston Texans and Schlitz Beer....oh yeah!!!









*little trivia*




If you just have to look up Cynthia Myers playboy pictures from 1968, remember this.
She was just 17, yes 17, when those pictures were taken.  Playboy had to wait a year for her to turn 18, in '68, before they released them.

Know I now why Schlitz used her in their "Big Cans" advertising pictorial.    Oh my!!!


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jul 30, 2013)

I always thought the "L" was silent when pronouncing Schlitz....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

Schlitz was one of the Beers we had in Vietnam (1969):

Bud----------------$3 per case

Schlitz------------$2.40 case

Falstaff------------$2.40 case

Black Label------$2.40 case

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2013)

......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..... for Schlitz.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2013)

My dad drank Schlitz beer! Then there was always a six pack of Weinhards, Oly and some bottles of Rainer there too. Some great classic  commercials  from those beers lurkin around YouTube!


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 30, 2013)

I like Schlitz.


----------



## geerock (Jul 30, 2013)

Schlitz, Pabst, Schaeffer.... the ol' man always had those around.  I believe that Schlitz was at or near the top selling brand in the US at one time.  Brings back memories.  Pop used to let me sneak a sip.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2013)

The whole time I was in the service it was either Schlitz or PBR, I don't remember a Bud. Pop likes Old Milwaukee which is Schlitz, but he started drinking it after the closed down Falstaff and Old Milwaukee was the cheapest he could buy to replace it. LOL he figured it was just as easy to get used to drinking the cheapest as it was the best...


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Jul 30, 2013)

My old man didn't drink beer, but I did used to take care of the pets and house of the sole heir to the Schlitz kingdom. He made a lot of money from you guys before selling just before it disappeared from the market. He had a lot of cool memerobilia in his basement.  Think about them every time I see it now. I am more of a micro brew conneisure myself and haven't been brave enough to try Schlitz tho....


----------

